# Gold Mac Shoal



## SandNukka15 (Nov 16, 2010)

I could use your opinion guys.....I have a 125g that has been running for a while now and I want to start a mac shoal.....they seem to be mre canabalistic when they are younger untill they hit 3-4 inches.....I want to get as big of a shoal as possible that way i can give away or sell of the extras rather then losing them....should I start out with 18-24 babies which should run me about $150 or just get 6 or 7 bigger guys around 3-4 inches that should run me about $175 since they re less canabalistic and already a bigger size....im just afraid getting 18-24 babies will lead to a couple very expensive macs..............oppinions?.....thanks all


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

its always more fun to start with babies. you get to watch them grow and they are cheaper per fish. you have the possibility of getting more fish you like and sell off the ones you are less happy with. as far as price goes it depends who you are looking to buy from. but i think it would be in your best interest to wait for AE to post they have them in stock again as he is doing wholesale prices and you cant beat that with a stick. even the larger ones can be cannibalistic so why not have the joy of raising them from babies? im sure others with more experience will share as well. good luck


----------



## GuNSm0k3 (Sep 7, 2010)

Hard to say, I started with 11 now I have 6 and there still only like 2 inches.
Start with like 24 who knows what you'll end up with maybe 6-10.
It's fun watching them grow tho, but its up too u prob same cost either way in the end.


----------



## jerzyperson (Dec 17, 2010)

i started with 4 at 1" and i now have 4 at 5" they stick together like a shoal of red bellies. and love em. but im not gunna lie, as fun as they are to watch, i think i want to go a different route with piranhas.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Feeding babies in a 125gal will be a nightmare.be cheaper in long run to get less of the bigger ones.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Id get the 2 dozen small ones. At 3-4" they can still be cannibilistic so if your only gettign 6-7 you could still lose some especially when you first add them.


----------



## BuckeyeGuy777 (Oct 30, 2010)

i agree with cluster...why not start out with as many as you can buy

i only have 2 together which is not advisable but hey mine went from 1" to 3" with only a few very small fin nips...just lucky so far


----------



## banshee42096 (Apr 29, 2010)

i would start from babies 24 at least but agree with bruner it would be a nightmare feeding them in a 125 you might wanna start with a smaller tank at first.if you start out with the bigger ones you still stand a chance of loosing some just not as many.


----------



## Criley (Jun 2, 2010)

I started with like 28 dime sized babies in my 75 gallon... Now I have 11 at about 2-3". The 11 seem to enjoy eachother company, but I know that i can easily have more losses. If I had a 125 I would of gotten at least another dozen. they die off quick in the beginning till you get them up over an inch... they like to eat eachother eyes, then those with 1 eye get picked off quick. i did over feed mine, but they seem to not mind eating off the bottom which none of my other p's have done. bloodworms were easily fed until they got to the size they are now i mostly use hikari baby pellets.
so i guess my opinion and advise would be to get even more than 24... but thats up to you and your budget. i personally would hate to buy full grown ones and have them eat eachother at that size and price. at the end of the day though you never know what your gonna get, a small group of expensive golds because they ate most the group off, or if by chance they all survive.


----------



## Inflade (Mar 24, 2006)

start with 2 dozen small ones, and see what you end up with.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Here's why I say bigger is better. 18-24 for 150$ or 6-7 3" at $175. $25 difference. Granted smalls are fun growing out, cannibalism can make it kinda suck too. By the time you figure how much you'll have to spend feeding these guys from 3/4"-1" to 3" your talking 2-3 months of feeding. If I were to buy golds again I'd definitely spend $25-50$ more to get the bigger ones.


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

no offense but i seriously doubt feeding the smaller guys is a major concern.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

I never said it would be a problem feeding them. I'm saying in long run it be cheaper to just buy the lil bigger ones.


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

i disagree. i didnt quote you because i am just voicing a opinion not trying to say someone is wrong or right. i just disagree.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Bigger fish eat more. Smaller fish eat less. It would equal itself out...


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

Johnny_Zanni said:


> Bigger fish eat more. Smaller fish eat less. It would equal itself out...


my point exactly and we all want a long life with our P's so buying larger ones is potentially less time to have them and even if they do live the same period of time or you keep them the same period of time the larger ones will cost you more. 24 baby golds prob eat about as much as 2 larger golds. over same period of time.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Tensa said:


> Bigger fish eat more. Smaller fish eat less. It would equal itself out...


my point exactly and we all want a long life with our P's so buying larger ones is potentially less time to have them and even if they do live the same period of time or you keep them the same period of time the larger ones will cost you more. 24 baby golds prob eat about as much as 2 larger golds. over same period of time.
[/quote]

Exactly.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

What JZ that don't make sense. Bigger (3")fish, that 2-3 months you won't be feeding them. & by time you figure how much lil guys eat & waste trying to feed them, you'd spend way more the $25 difference. Guess that depends on the food you'd feed also. 3"fish will be easier to feed in the 125gal. To each their own I guess. GL OP


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

BRUNER247 said:


> What JZ that don't make sense. Bigger (3")fish, that 2-3 months you won't be feeding them. & by time you figure how much lil guys eat & waste trying to feed them, you'd spend way more the $25 difference. *Guess that depends on the food you'd feed also*. 3"fish will be easier to feed in the 125gal. To each their own I guess. GL OP


that is a big factor as well. i do believe people go out of their way hatching brine shrimp and feeding exotic things and it is unnecessary there are much cheaper ways to feed babies and feed fry even for that matter.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

I spend about $16 a month on fresh fish to feed my piranha. If thats to much maybe someone should find a different hobby IMO

Also like I told Tensa in a private conversation. You may get 6 3-4" ones that have been kept solo their whole captive life, they may not take to kindly to being put together. Where'as 1-1.5" babies are always kept together.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Lol. Feeding baby brine is the best for up to 1" & the cheapest. 45$ you have a lb of eggs which will last a year,even raising 20+ batches. Salt is dirt cheap. You guys have to be joking!


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

1" piranha have teeth. Drop shrimp in and they will bite pieces off.


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

brine shrimp dont have a lot to them they are fine for baby hatchlings but some of those foods have very little nutrients in them. im not trying to argue so im making this my last post in the thread i said what i needed and voiced a opinion thats all.


----------



## SandNukka15 (Nov 16, 2010)

thanks guys i appreciate everyones opinion..... I think i might get the 24 babies....by the time they are adults if i get at least 6 out of the group i would be happy


----------



## shaneb (May 4, 2010)

I started off with 6 baby's in a 120 . I ended up with two one being 5-1/2 inches and the other 4 inches. I sold off the smaller one because the bigger one is the meanest physcoist (if thats a word ..lol) SOB i have ever owned. If you walk by his tank he follows you attacking the glass and if you put your finger on the glass he goes freaking berserk.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

The resason i like 24 babies as opposed to 3"ers are

-alot more so if you lose some you still have plenty. Keepign them will fed in a large tank will help prevent cannibilism
-If the larger ones were adults i'd say get those but at only 3" i think you should be able to rasie like 2x the 6-7 to 3". You may lose some with the babies but IMO you should have plenty more at 3" then if you only buy 7-6. I don't think feeding costs really matter.

-assuming you rasie the babies to 3" any you lose after that could of been one less out of the 6-7. If you only start with 6-7 at 3" you could still get cannibilism which isn't good when you only have 6-7 total.

IMO i'd get the 2 dozen as keeping them well fed I can see you being able to rasie like 12 babies to 3"


----------



## shaneb (May 4, 2010)

^^^ Agreed 100 Percent^^^^^


----------

